# Xmas Toys



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Seems to be a rash of trucks. Here's a couple that I made a few years ago for donation to needy families at Xmas.

Lee


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Awesome job and good eye for detail, Lee.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice Lee and they are painted up real nice!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Really beautiful Lee, tell me, are the cabs made from solid wood, hand sawn, chiseled,filed and sanded or are more sophisticated methods used?


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Harry: Nothing fancy about the cabs (I'm just a hobbyist & things gotta be simple). Just shaped the cabs initially with the bandsaw & finished on a sander before shaping & attaching the fenders. The cab is hollow with everything forward of the cab solid wood.
The Tanks are also hollow then shaped freehand on the jointer followed by sanding.
Appreciate the nice comments guys.

Lee


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for that info.Lee, now how about taking a few shots during the making of you're next one, I can guarantee a great deal of interest from members.


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Toys*



Lee Brubaker said:


> Seems to be a rash of trucks. Here's a couple that I made a few years ago for donation to needy families at Xmas.
> 
> Lee


Lee send one over, I need 300 gallons of heating oil. Great trucks and paintjob. What kind of paint did you use? Right now I'm working on a wrecker(tow truck).

Gary


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Gary:

These were the first toys that I had ever made & found out that I like making them. I built them the first year that I was a member of the local woodworkers guild. They supported the local fire dept. by making toys for distribution to inner city families. I can't remember the paint brand name but do remember that I selected that Mfgr's paint because the label illustrated toys & claimed to be safe for children.Interesting that you are building a tow truck.
I have been meaning to do the same. I retired from a CAA Auto Club & one of the things that I managed to do was acquire a wrecker dealership from Jerr Dan back in 1991. As far as I know it is the only Auto Club in North America that sells towing equipt.
& my old Club now sell & mount approx. 50 units a year. The Club also operate their own fleets in 3 cities so their yearly equipment needs are in addition to the 50 mentioned above.
Anyhow, one day I plan to have a go at towing equipment encompassing carriers, heavy duty, medium duty, & light duty wreckers. Hope when you have yours done that you plan to post pics.

Lee


----------

